# Bubonic Plague make up?



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I would suggest liquid latex (LL) and a also a variety of household items. For the crustiness of the skin you could use LL, corn flakes, and then apply very thin toilet paper of it? Boils are often tricky because most spherical objects found around the house are often hefty for a standard make-up appliance. I once bought a pack of cheap plastic hollow eye balls though that were easily spilt open, so buying those and a quick spray paint job might be a good way to go? If smaller boils are something you're after it would be pretty easy to ball up toilet paper into small wads and simply stick them to your infested? I hope this helps.


----------



## Antidaeophobia (Jul 7, 2011)

There are many sites that will sell latex, reusable, wounds and boils. Also, here is a how to video http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-make-fake-prop-plague-boils-skin-392149/. Of course you'll have to change the boils to black instead of yellow. Also, doing more than just pale makeup will give a better effect http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Death check out symptoms. I'd recommend using a lot of yellow in the makeup as jaundice is a major symptom in black death. Necrosis in the fingers would be a nice touch too. In some cases victims had insomnia, dying from lack of sleep so a little red or pink eye liner will give that sleep deprived look. 
To get crustiness around the mouth and eyes I think elmers white glue would be best and maybe some oatmeal mixed in as well. Looking at pictures online will give you the best resource for making your makeup realistic. I looked at illness and corpse decomposition photos to get the makeup right for my zombie costume and it turned out so well I made children cry.  hope yours costumes turns out awesome, I look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Cut out the bubbles from bubble wrap and use spirit gum to attach to skin and then apply makeup. Cheap and easy.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.smooth-on.com/Special-Effects-an/c1241/index.html

The Link I posted will give you the best and most effective makeup you can find for the task at hand. There are tutorials on the bottom of the page I linked you to that show how to do an open wound using the product. They also do a burn makeup using the same stuff so a plague shouldn't be too hard. Just remember... Ring around the rosie...

good luck.


----------

